# How did you do today in the snow?



## justawelder2 (Jun 1, 2012)

With the snow that came through today just wondering how people did. Ive only been duck hunting a couple years now so I'm still taking notes..thanks


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Saw 1000 high fliers at 7:30. Then the wind kicked in due east and i was in the wrong spot. Didnt shoulder my gun.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I hunted Fish Point this morning. Never fired a shot. Stayed till noon. Hopefully others had better success.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

I scouted today and saw more birds than I have seen all season. Continued my 3 year long zero percent success rate for gaining access to fields. Frustrated beyond belief.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I got to sleep in until 6:00 and go to work--but not before I dreamed of a week full of limits!!


----------



## pmatthewc (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice scenery around the boat this morning...felt like I was in a snow globe. Had nothing to do but enjoy my coffee. Very few birds.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hunted the PM and no ducks. Lots of snow and North winds.


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Almost didn't go out but ended up giving it a shot on one of my fields. Got an early teal (only duck we saw) and then ended up limiting out on geese with another hunter. The geese we saw didn't want to finish as the decoys were getting covered in snow on the east side... From the west, the dekes looked great! LOL


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Two woodies five minutes in this morning. They flew literally feet over our heads and landed in the field. Came out of nowhere. Then, nothing. No mallards wanted to play. Never saw a goose, stubborn birds today. God only gives you so many days afield, might as well take advantage of them and enjoy it no matter what. My buddy is putting the drake on his wall, been after it for 2 years now. Told him to take it to Last Flight and that's what he's going to do!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Slow reports... Guess I don't feel so bad going in for OT today.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know of a group that banged them up out on the bay today not far from shore.


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> I know of a group that banged them up out on the bay today not far from shore.


My thought also, working a Saturday during the season I painful but these reports ease the pain..sorry guys. evil smile


----------



## Jigawat (Oct 1, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> Slow reports... Guess I don't feel so bad going in for OT today.


This quote makes more sense


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

perfect weather for killing hungry mallards, problem was they aren't here yet !


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

42


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

We shot a two man mallard limit in 2 hours in the afternoon hunt at a managed area. Didn't see any other ducks or geese so we left to get a head start on the drive home. Steve


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Yesterday was about as good as it gets in the snow at the bingo. Today back by home its much slower. Haven't seen a duck yet. The hole and dekes look great though.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Amazing picture


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pair of mallards, a goose, missed some buffies and a couple close chances in the morning. Goose was called in without decoys and was dumped with a beautiful crossing shot backed by a beautiful retrieve. My daughter and I were guests on this hunt and were blessed to be able to share a glorious morning in a wonderful spot.

Drove 100 miles hunted a different spot got a couple chances on hoodies missing one and getting a nice drake. I ran na this hunt and it was amateur hour all the way.

Got back to the Jeep (started just fine) just in time to catch the end of m s u vs o s u. 

Got up at three burned a pile of gas, holed a pair of waders, ran half my spread through the prop, spinny broken, gear all soaked. Day spent in good company enjoying nature, totally worth it.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Yesterday morning was great in the snow..2 buffies,a bluebill and a woodie.
Should have had a limit but the snow on my glasses was killing me :lol:
This morning was rough..wind switched on me, I was freezing my butt off.
I saw a couple of the biggest flocks I've ever seen on my lake but right after shooting time they all picked up dragging a sign that said "Arkansas or bust" 
I packed it in early today..too cold for me


----------

